# Bolt/Vox Upgrade - Does It Make Sense for Replacing Multiple Tivo Units?



## JANNINO (Oct 28, 2004)

I have been with Tivo for well over 10 years, and currently have 7 working units in my home (big family, big house, lots of TVs).

I am currently running the following units

1-Roamio Pro 
1-Roamio
1-Premiere XL4
2-Premiere XLs
2-Premiere 1000hrs. 
Some of these units are old (3 go back to 2010) and I have lifetime on 5 of them (actually have lifetime on 2 others I am not using, a HD Tivo and Premium XL).

Just got the offer to buy a BOLT XOV and transfer lifetime over on 5 of my 7 active units (nbot sure why I didn't get offer for all 7).

I am looking for opinions on whether I should take the offer as I am not fully up to speed on BOLT/VOX capabilities. Any advice would be helpful.

I also have a couple of questions on the BOL VOX

In order to get 6 tuners, do you need to purchase VOX 3TB? 
Is there any difference between BOLT and VOX (probably a stupid question, but just not sure as they are named differently on the website depending on if you buy a 1TB vs 3 TB)?
Does the BOLT/VOX have the ability to watch shows on another Tivo not connected to my TV, like my current units have? I assume the BOL/ VOX does, but would like to confirm.
Are there any known issues with the BOLT/VOX I need to be aware of? For example, in the past, when the HD Tivo came out there was a huge issue with cable card compatibility. Any similar systemic problems that the BOLT/VOX has that may want a person to shy away from purchasing it.
Thanks for everyone's responses in advance.


----------



## JLV03 (Feb 12, 2018)

Any thoughts on replacing a few of those units with a TiVo Mini?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

3T needed for 6 tuners (and as noted below, is cable only, no OTA with 6 tuners)
No difference in hardware (except remote) between Bolt and Bolt VOX (software only as Hydra needed for Voice control)


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

Bolts are like newer/smaller/faster Roamios. They use 2.5" hard drives. Like the Roamio, a 4-tuner Bolt supports either cable or OTA, but the 6-tuner Bolt+ is cable only. All Bolts support MoCA 2.0.

On initial release, the Bolt had some issues with streaming -- I don't recall specifics and whether those issues have been resolved.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JANNINO said:


> Just got the offer to buy a BOLT XOV and transfer lifetime over on 5 of my 7 active units (nbot sure why I didn't get offer for all 7).


The offer would not cover your Roamio's or any TiVo that had not connected in the past year.



JANNINO said:


> In order to get 6 tuners, do you need to purchase VOX 3TB?
> 
> Is there any difference between BOLT and VOX (probably a stupid question, but just not sure as they are named differently on the website depending on if you buy a 1TB vs 3 TB)?
> 
> ...


Yes, the 3TB Bolt/VOX model is the only one that has 6-tuners but is also cable only (like the difference between the Roamio Plus/Pro and basic Roamio.

Hardware-wise there isn't a difference between the Bolt and the Bolt VOX other than the VOX remote assuming you are comparing like hardware (Bolt to Bolt VOX with 4 tuners or Bolt+ to Bolt+ VOX with 6 tuners).

Yes, the Bolt VOX can stream shows from older TiVo's but if you stay with the new Hydra UI, it will not be able to transfer shows locally (but you can transfer shows with TiVo Online)

Biggest issue people seem to have is the new Hydra UI and loss of the ability to transfer shows from other TiVo's locally or from PC's (you can still download shows from a Hydra TiVo to a PC) and no Live Guide. You can always downgrade to the gen3 UI but you lose any recordings unless you transfer them off.

Also any reason not to replace some of the TiVo's with Mini's? You must be cable with the Roamio Pro so this should save you some money at least in CableCARD fees if not also outlet charges if you are on Comcast. You could sell some of the TiVo's with lifetime to pay for them. 

Scott


----------



## JANNINO (Oct 28, 2004)

I also heard the BOLT VOX have loud hard drives. Is this the case as I have one in my bedroom.

The Hydra UI seems to be an issue. Not sure what you meant by "Live Guide". Can you still watch one show recorded on another Tivo with Hydra IU?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JANNINO said:


> I also heard the BOLT VOX have loud hard drives. Is this the case as I have one in my bedroom.
> 
> The Hydra UI seems to be an issue. Not sure what you meant by "Live Guide". Can you still watch one show recorded on another Tivo with Hydra IU?


I didn't notice the hard drive being any louder on the one we bought (we also didn't have one with a loud fan or fan circuitry either) but it wasn't in a bedroom and you may be more sensitive.

Yes, you can watch shows recorded on a TiVo Premiere or newer through streaming (not on an older HD/S3/S2 since those can't stream shows).

Scott


----------



## PoohLuvsTIVO (Feb 27, 2006)

The new TIVO Bolt is HORRIBLE. THE NEW Operating System was a huge mistake. If I could do it over again I would NEVER GET A BOLT! Something that took 2-3 moves now takes 5-6. The season pass does not work as well either. Don’t buy one! Nothing I can do because my husband got it as a present 4 me with a life-time payment so I’ve paid a bunch for a horrible TIVO. IF THIS WAS MY FIRST TIVO IT WOULD BE MY LAST!


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

PoohLuvsTIVO said:


> The new TIVO Bolt is HORRIBLE. THE NEW Operating System was a huge mistake. If I could do it over again I would NEVER GET A BOLT! Something that took 2-3 moves now takes 5-6. The season pass does not work as well either. Don't buy one! Nothing I can do because my husband got it as a present 4 me with a life-time payment so I've paid a bunch for a horrible TIVO. IF THIS WAS MY FIRST TIVO IT WOULD BE MY LAST!


You should do some reading in this thread. The title says Roamio, but works for Bolt as well. Just be sure you are okay with losing recordings, downgrading wipes any recordings and you start back at guided setup.

How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1


----------

